
Why We Should Stop Grading Students on a Curve - kfish15
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/11/opinion/sunday/why-we-should-stop-grading-students-on-a-curve.html?smid=tw-nytopinion&smtyp=cur
======
coreyp_1
I'm liking the idea of take-home and cooperative tests more and more as I
progress through teaching experiences. I believe the tests should be an
instructional experience, too. From personal experience, I know that well-
constructed test questions helped me understand a subject more than "read the
entire chapter" ever did.

